# Nikon D4x rumors,



## Apop (Feb 4, 2013)

( I initially posted in the wrong section, sorry for that)

Hey all, I read this on the other rumors site, and it got me intrigued to what canon might have on their test shelves!

The rumors for the d4x are :

Same body as the Nikon D4
36 MP sensor without AA filter, designed and made by Nikon, with some new improvements (moire in-camera reduction)
6 fps (11 fps is the maximum possible fps with the current shutter)
Few video improvements
Price should be few hundred dollars above the D4 (currently listed for $5996.95).
Announcement expected in fall of 2013

(scource: the other rumor site)

Could canon have something similarly planned for the 1dx-s?, or maybe a high mp body based on the 5dIII (Like a 5ds )

6 fps for that many pixels sounds really interesting, if they could include a crop mode ( like the d800) and boost the fps 50% like the d800 with grip in dx mode, it would give you 36mp 6fps and 14mp(1.6 crop) with 8-9 fps...

I hope canon is planning something like that, i would love a '2 in 1' camera with high fps ( and still hoping for better buffer sizes on the cameras, like 60 raw....)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2013)

It doesn't make sense for Nikon to spend millions of dollars to develop their own 36 mp sensor just for a low volume body. Particularly not when they can slip in the 36mp sensor from Sony. All the Camera makers are struggling, and money is tight. I'd give a chief engineer a quick trip to the unemployment line if he suggested something like this without a very good reason (ROI). However, Nikon is doing some strange things and paying for it in slow sales and reduced profits.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm with Mr Spokane

doesnt make sense
the D800e does all that basically

what I could see a D4x being is an extrapolation of the 24MP crop
giving 54MP and similar ISO charactristics to the D5200

it would certainly create alot of excitement


----------



## mbpics (Feb 5, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It doesn't make sense for Nikon to spend millions of dollars to develop their own 36 mp sensor just for a low volume body. Particularly not when they can slip in the 36mp sensor from Sony. All the Camera makers are struggling, and money is tight. I'd give a chief engineer a quick trip to the unemployment line if he suggested something like this without a very good reason (ROI). However, Nikon is doing some strange things and paying for it in slow sales and reduced profits.



Judging by the fact that both of the recent 24mp sensors (D3200 and D5200) are Nikon designs but perform very similarly to Sony's past 16mp chip (D5100, D7000), Sony has probably licensed some part of their ADC tech to Nikon.

Considering that, I don't think that they have to put in too much effort to design a new 36mp, AA filter-free sensor, and designing a new sensor from the ground up to not have an AA filter could lead to new performance heights.

I think there would be a reasonable market for a high-MP pro body, especially if it included high fps in various crop modes, as the D800 has already hinted at (5mp in 1.2x or 1.5x). Something like 6-8 fps in 1.2x and 10fps in 1.5x crop would be very desirable IMO. All that is in addition to packing that sensor into a truly pro-level body, which the D800 just isn't.

Moreover, according to Nikon's quarterly earnings statement, they're selling more cameras and making more profit off of their imaging division than ever before; their precision instruments division (microscopes, etc) is to blame for their recent awful performance. http://nikonrumors.com/2012/08/08/nikon-q1-financial-results-net-profit-fell-by-almost-50.aspx/

A bit off topic, but both companies are in the same boat right now in that they're trying to push FF on the masses and seem to be threatening to limit the choices in crop bodies to this end (as has been discussed ad nauseaum elsewhere on this forum), but haven't released the bodies necessary to make this a reality yet.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 5, 2013)

Apop said:


> ( I initially posted in the wrong section, sorry for that)
> 
> Hey all, I read this on the other rumors site, and it got me intrigued to what canon might have on their test shelves!
> 
> ...



I doubt it. And I'd rather have an AA filter at 36MP FF myself and why would they more action cam be the one without it? Price is way too high. It might let Canon be able to look quickly good again (if they fix up the low ISO DR).


----------



## Aglet (Feb 5, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It doesn't make sense for Nikon to spend millions of dollars to develop their own 36 mp sensor just for a low volume body. Particularly not when they can slip in the 36mp sensor from Sony. All the Camera makers are struggling, and money is tight. I'd give a chief engineer a quick trip to the unemployment line if he suggested something like this without a very good reason (ROI). However, Nikon is doing some strange things and paying for it in slow sales and reduced profits.



BRAGGING RIGHTS is a good enough reason.

Looking at the performance of those little pixels in the D5200 it's viable to put up to 54MP into a new FF machine.
Getting all that data off the sensor at an acceptable speed, processing and writing it to a FLASH-CARD-BASED RAID-LIKE ARRAY (my public technology disclosure, all future patents are now void) would be a bit more of a challenge.
But they COULD do it. And that would leave Canon wondering WTH just happened - again.

And just to add some extra flavor, what do we thing Pentax will offer in their FF body, already being tested?... 24MP enough for now, most likely as a conservative foray?..


----------



## Apop (Feb 5, 2013)

hmm would 54mp results in +- 150-170mb raw files?

Gonna take a toll on the buffer ,

I think with the latest computers and some good cards, it should be no problem to handle...
The d800 files didnt slow me down at all..., ( only when viewing files on the pc when a slow sd cards (30mb/s) was in there.


----------

